# Does travel stress your rats out? ...(trip to the vet booked)



## Ratbag (Nov 30, 2013)

I'm really stressing about taking my boys to the vet. Last week two of them developed a little extra porphyrin - Barry-Bob's cleared up a few days ago but for Squiggy it persists so although he is normal in every other way, I booked a visit to the vet's practice which is claimed to be the best in Sweden. It is on the street opposite to where I work so I am getting a lift in with colleagues and having to stash the boys in a travel cage under my desk for a few hours before the appointment (the appointment is Monday morning).

My SO will then come and collect them and take them home using the subway/train - more than an hour journey.

I am really worried the stress will make them ill - even for the two who haven't any excess porphyrin (I'm taking all three so none have to be alone, plus the vet will check out all three for the price of one).

Those who have traveled with their rats or had them at the vets - how do they react, does it stress them or do they just find it an adventure?

Looking for reassurance!!!


----------



## Isamurat (Jul 27, 2012)

My boys regularly travel around the country. I take them with me to shows and friends houses. The trick is to make there carrier familier and a home from home for them. Make sure it smells of them, they can sleep comfortably and theres food and a water source. I use a cat carrier for this reason as I can add a hammock and a water bottle but then I do tend to have overnight stops. A smaller carrier with some cucumber or melon fora water source works fine for a few hours. The rats tend to worry less than us lol


----------



## Ratbag (Nov 30, 2013)

Oh thanks - you have made me feel better already


----------



## alexn (Sep 30, 2012)

Depending on your rats, they should be fine. As long as the carrier is big enough for them, it's actually a very good bonding experience - any residual angst is soon forgotten in light of mild stress from travelling, and your little ones will soon realise that you are far nicer than the vet. As for trains, they're loud and strange, but as long as they can nest/sleep, they'll get over it in a few minutes. 

On a side note, my girls almost always have a little more porphyrin once they arrive at the vet.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Leraine (Feb 21, 2014)

On the fourth day I had my girl, I had to take her into Manhattan to see a highly recommended exotic vet. I, too, was concerned that it would be a stressful trip, especially given how loud the subway is, and how noisy the city streets can be. There was also the cold, and the fact that she didn't yet know me too well. But I looked at it this way, it may be stressful, but if she is displaying symptoms (especially sneezing, which had be greatly concerned about the possibility that it may be mycoplasmosis, which can lead to permanent lung scarring/injury) then the benefits of getting her medical treatment asap would likely far outweigh (in the long term) the detriments of a stressful trip. 

Of course, I took measures to try to diminish her stress levels. That morning, I let her spend some time in the carrier cage to get acquainted with it. I gave her treats in there. It may be helpful for you to put some of their old bedding into the cage, because it may be comfortable to have some bedding that they've scented. It may also be physically comfortable for them to lay on. Putting a towel or t-shirt that smells like you in the carrier cage may also confer warmth and comfort, if your rats are bonded with you. I made sure my girl had her food bowl* and her water bowl, so that she had things to distract her with, and to make the carrier cage seem more like her home. I put the carrier cage in a cloth tote bag, and covered the top with a towel - to keep the warmth in when I was outside, to muffle some of the noise, and also to keep people from seeing her and freaking out, which may have startled her. (Let's face it, as cute as rats are to us, some people still have their misconceptions about rats and may act on them, and if you are going to go on a subway/train, you may be passing dozens, or possibly hundreds of people, so it's likely you'll encounter somebody who doesn't share our sentiments about rats.) I also brought my portable electric handwarmer, in case it got too cold. I was just going to put it right outside her cage in the tote bag, so that she would have a warm wall to lean against, but I ended up not having to use it. You could easily use a water bottle filled with warm water, maybe wrapped in a towel/shirt, to keep them warm. 

I would advise holding the cage in your lap if possible (as opposed to putting it on the floor of the subway) just in case somebody accidentally kicks it. I also believe that having it in your lap may dampen how much of the rattling of the train that they may feel. 

I do believe that rats can detect the emotional state of their humans. I have seen my rat become frightened when I'm frightened, and relax when I am calm. It may help to keep their stress levels down if you interact with them occasionally during the trip, maybe just to pet them, give them treats, speak to them reassuringly, etc. If they see that you are not afraid, they may then deduce that they do not need to be afraid. 



*I read last night in Debbie Ducommun's book, "The Complete Guide to Rat Training: Tricks and Games for Rat Fun and Fitness," that food can be used to help decrease the amount of stress rats feel in certain situations. Direct quote: 
“The basic premise behind this method of training is that an animal will not eat when he is experiencing high emotional arousal. therefore, if you can get the animal to eat when he is stressed, you will reduce the amount of emotion he is experiencing.”
From this, I imagine that it may be helpful to have their food bowl in the carrier cage. But if you can't fit that, I would definitely prioritize giving them water over food. You don't have put the whole food bowl in there, if it doesn't fit, anyway. You can just put some pieces of food into the cage without the bowl, and just clean it up later. You will likely have to clean up some fear-induced-poop/pee from the carrier cage anyway. 

Best of luck to you. I think that you are doing the right thing - they'll stand to benefit much more from receiving medical treatment, vs keeping them untreated, but in a comfy/familiar environment for a few more hours.


----------



## lalalauren (Jul 3, 2013)

Out of the five rats I've owned, only one truly hated travelling. But I think that's because he had a little too much testosterone and it made him very on edge about everything. The other four, I've never really done anything to make them like the carrier. All I do is leave a piece of fleece in their cage overnight to mark and snuggle in the night before, and then put that in the carrier for the journey. They all immediately settle down and go to sleep. You'll know within 20 minutes if travelling bothers your rats at all I think!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Ratbag (Nov 30, 2013)

Thank you all so much for your replies. I feel so much more at ease now facing the unavoidable journey on Monday.

We have an almost perfect cage carrier which used to belong to our old cat so I'm going to give it a good wash and allow the boys to get used to it during the weekend.

Thanks again - you have no idea how helpful all of your replies were. Much appreciated!!


----------

